# Hydro Comparison shot



## Zarnon (Apr 12, 2006)

I luuuuuuuuuuuuuvavaluvaluva hydro!

Here are me 5 Waterfarm style contraptions.........

It's a great shot to illustrate the rapid hydro growth under what I'd consider pretty frickin' good conditions!

The back row 21 days......... the front about 14 (back up before sexing).

Ps :  I took this shot right after they 'woke up'.   Really funny how the leaves will 'wilt' a little bit right before bedtime and about 1/2 hour after waking up!


----------

